# Popular/Favorite Bird Names?



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey everyone! 
I was just wondering if there were some popular bird names out there or maybe just some personal favorites. I am looking for the right name for my bird. So far I have adopted the name Cricket but I have only had him for a few days and if I can find a better one I will call him that instead! It's ironic, there are a lot of girl-Cockatiel names I like but I can't think of any good ones for my little boy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a link with a whole bunch of pet names
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/names1.html

I think Cricket is a super cute name though!


----------



## Chels124 (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently got a cockatiel as well! I decided to name her millet because she loves it so much. If I had two birds I would name them Pretty Bird and Jam (PB&J)!

I call my dad's Goffin cockatiel Petey, even though that isn't its name lol. I have a hard time with naming animals. So I just pick things that come naturally when I have been around the animal for a bit. Cricket is a really cute name


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Charlie is a super popular one, that's what our teil was called when we were little. Henry is another popular boy bird name. Um, you could also name him based on how he looks like my hubby did, Charcoal was charcoal colored, Cinnamon was cinnamon colored, Snowball had a white face, Fuzzy makes the fuzzy face all the time, etc.


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha, I like Fuzzy. Very original!  Well, I was going to try to come up with something based off his looks but he is a generic grey (I'm guessing) and doesn't have any particular traits that stand out! Maybe I should name him Grumpy seeing as he is usually nippy and hissing if I disrupt his personal 'bubble'.  Cricket does seem to fit him though... he sounds like a cricket when he is grinding his beak, haha. I like the name Zazu for a bird, just like the little bird on the Lion King... or maybe Lombardi (I'm a big football fan!) My dad's brilliant suggestion was to just call him Bird.


----------



## mamagoose (Aug 12, 2011)

I think Cricket is a really cute name. I found a list of names and the weirdest one I saw on it was, "Squid" LOL Cricket is much better thant squid!


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like Cricket. I think you should keep it


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

*my first every tiel*

my first cockatiel i had was called magic  he was so cute and used to talk so much! then one day "he" laid an egg!! lol!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cricket is a really good name! If you like it no need to change it, but Zazu would just be funny!!! You could sing Lion King songs to him lol.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Sky is a very popular name on the dutch forum I am on  , Zazu is cute too!


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Great suggestions! I could sing him some Lion King songs!  He is always listening when I am playing my guitar and sometimes (though very rarely) will squawk as if he's singing along!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Name you bird Sammy! If you want to! I am getting my first cockatiel for my birthday! I am so exited!


----------

